# surgery?



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

I heard from someone that there's a surgery for people who have GERD. What do they do? Has anyone had it? Are there any side affects, I heard something about trouble swallowing.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I missed seeing your thread. I'm sorry this is so late in answering your question.I had surgery for GERD and a Hiatal Hernia 5 weeks ago. It was done Laparascopically. Besides doing the Nissen Fundoplication (a full wrap), I had a large hiatal hernia that needed quite a few stitches to repair it. I was only in the hospital for 24 hours.I was on a full liquid diet for the first two weeks. Then I was suppose to progress to soft foods and full liquids. I have trouble swallowing some foods with a thicker or drier consistency that contain soft "hunks", so to speak. This is quite normal for a while due to some internal swelling associated with the surgery. I felt "rugged" for a few days, but only needed a strong pain reliever for the first 3 days. After that, Extra-Strength Tylenol was enough. My midriff was sore for about 2 to 3 weeks.I have had absolutely no acid reflux since the surgery. I am having some trouble swallowing "hunkier" pieces of food, but I am told this happens in some cases. I see my Doc again tomorrow. He said that if it hadn't improved by that appointment, he would order a stretching of the esophagus. Sometimes, all it takes is one or two stretchings to get things working again. For others, it may have to be done periodically.I am not too concerned about this, though. Any good Doc will keep on top of it and not make a person suffer without trying to improve the swallowing. In my case, part of the problem might be from a curve or a stricture (narrowing due to possibly a peptic ulceration) towards the bottom of the esophagus. When all the scopes were in place to proceed with the Nissen Fundoplication, a tube is inserted through the mouth, down the esophagus and into the top portion of the stomach. This serves as a "gauge"---to help them determine how tight to do the wrap. However, in my case, they could not get the tube down and into the stomach. It just wouldn't slip through, so he stopped the insertion and "guessed" how tight to make the wrap. I will know tomorrow what needs to be done. I will keep you posted. I am told that a stretching of the esophagus is done as an outpatient procedure. A med is given to you to either put you to sleep or block the mind from remembering the procedure, and yet you are awake and coherent for them---you just don't remember it yourself afterwards. Piece of cake! I have no regrets having the surgery. It has been well worth it. I can't begin to describe how wonderful it is to not have that horrible taste and burning coming up my throat day and night. I can lay down again to sleep. Hope this helps answer some of your questions and concerns.


----------

